# Verfluchte Trial Zone



## coaster (23. März 2015)

Hab nun die 2. Hope von Jan wegen Defekt innerhalb kürzester Zeit ersetzt bekommen und nun süfft sie aus dem Kolben hinter dem Belag und schmatzt wie Sau.Trau mich gar nicht schon wieder zu reklamieren. Ging sowieso immer total seltsam und hat meist geklemmt. Aber die vordere geht seit einem halben Jahr tadellos. Bei meinem Sohn ist heute während der Fahrt hinten das Öl aus der Kupferdichtung gelaufen. Auch eine neue Bremse. Spontan kein Druckpunkt und alles verölt. Was da hätte passieren können. Ohne Beeinflusung. Hab langsam die Schnauze voll. Gibt es eine gute Alternative zur Hope? Bin ich der Einzige mit dem Problem?


----------



## jjtr (24. März 2015)

Bremsen sind inzwischen Wegwerfartikel: Schick doch mal die komplette Bremse ein. Wenn Du die in ordentlichem Zustand zurückkriegst, dann machste zukünftig eben vorne und hinten auf Vorrat, hast wenig Arbeit beim Umbauen falls Leck erscheint, zur Post mit der alten, fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (24. März 2015)

Sowieso. Ist nur dann die 3. In einigen Wochen. Mit Hs hatte ich weniger Probleme. Aber auch nicht so gute Leistung im Regen.


----------



## DirtMTB (24. März 2015)

Wäre die Avid BB7 mit Avid SD7 und Jagwire (KEB-SL bei Ebay für 4,95€ inkl. Versand) Zügen nicht eine alternative?
Bin sie hinten zwar nie gefahren am Trialer, nur am Fully, aber vorne bin ich super zufrieden mit ihr. Falls ich mal einen Rahmen habe mit Scheibe wäre das mein erster Test. Und wenn es für deinen Sohn ist, ich nehme mal an er ist noch jünger(?) und nicht allzu schwer, sollte die Bremsleistung dicke reichen.

Das einzige was mir mal mit der BB7 passiert ist nach 1,5 Jahren null Pflege, sie klemmte nen bissl. Kurz aufgeschraubt gesäubert, gefettelt = läuft. Wenn mein Sohn mal trialt (hoff) dann würde ich die ranschrauben. Ich vertraue der Mechanik weils echt simple ist und nur wenige Faktoren gibt die Fehler hervorrufen können, meiner Meinung.

Bremsleistung im Vergleich zur Hope, naja man muss halt doller am Hebel ziehen aber von der Power ist die Hope schon überlegen. Aber nur (meiner Empfindung nach), weil man nicht so dolle am Hebel ziehen muss, weil Hydro. Wenn ich an meiner BB7 heftig ziehe gehe ich auch übern Lenker 

Oder Magura MT5 oder MT7 ... soll auch top sein.


----------



## erwinosius (24. März 2015)

Also ich fahre seit JAhren die Hope Mono Trial am Trialrad und mittlerweile auch die Hope Mono am All-Mountain. 
Die Bremse hat noch keinerlei Pflege bekommen und funktioniert immer noch wie am ersten Tag. Die Bremsleistung könnte manchmal noch etwas brachialer sien, allerdings kann man das sicher mit anderen Belägen schon erreichen.

Ich denke wenn du mit einem Produkt unzufrieden bist dann schau dass du es los wirst und such dir was anderes . Mich würde es ebenso nerven wenn ich beim FAhren ständig Angst hätte dass meine Bremse versagt. Und die du schon bemerkt hast ist das auch nicht immer ungefährlich.
Und ich bin immer vorsichtig Probleme an einem Produkt auf ganze Hersteller zu projezieren. Viele Hersteller (auch Magura, Hope) Haben schon mal weniger gute Produkte gebaut. Das heißt nicht dass ihre ganze Produktpalette nicht funktioniert.

Ich würde dir raten such dir ne gute gebrauchte Mono Trial und werde glücklich damit. Natürlich kannst du auch noch andere Neuheiten ausprobieren aber das wird immer ein Risiko bergen. (Siehe diverse Probleme mit Saints am Trial)

Soweit von mir
Gruß
erwin


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (24. März 2015)

coaster schrieb:


> Bei meinem Sohn ist heute während der Fahrt hinten das Öl aus der Kupferdichtung gelaufen. Auch eine neue Bremse. Spontan kein Druckpunkt und alles verölt. Was da hätte passieren können. Ohne Beeinflusung.



Zumindest das ist aber schnell geklärt: Von neu auf ist die Schraube am 90°-Abgang nur leicht angezogen, eben nur genau soviel, dass es dicht ist.
Bei der Hope steht besagter 90°-Abgang, gerade am Hinterrad, "ab Werk" unvorteilhafterweise so, dass man mit dem Fuß leicht darauf "auftreten" kann. Dabei dreht sich die Schraube natürlich ebenfalls etwas in Drehrichtung und schon läuft die Suppe raus.

Habe ich schon 2 mal gesehen, einmal sogar selbst fabriziert an Gorez Rad.

Abhilfe schafft hier den 90°-Abgang direkt nach der Erstmontage der Bremse erstmal etwas an die Kettenstrebe anzunähern und dann vor allem die Schraube etwas (nicht viel!) fester anzuziehen.


----------



## Insomnia- (24. März 2015)

Felgenbremse


----------



## CzarFlo (24. März 2015)

ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Zumindest das ist aber schnell geklärt: Von neu auf ist die Schraube am 90°-Abgang nur leicht angezogen, eben nur genau soviel, dass es dicht ist.
> Bei der Hope steht besagter 90°-Abgang, gerade am Hinterrad, "ab Werk" unvorteilhafterweise so, dass man mit dem Fuß leicht darauf "auftreten" kann. Dabei dreht sich die Schraube natürlich ebenfalls etwas in Drehrichtung und schon läuft die Suppe raus.
> 
> Habe ich schon 2 mal gesehen, einmal sogar selbst fabriziert an Gorez Rad.
> ...



Hatte genau das selbe problem - und danach ist hinten nie wieder was raus gesuppt


----------



## 08LanE (27. März 2015)

coaster schrieb:


> Hab nun die 2. Hope von Jan wegen Defekt innerhalb kürzester Zeit ersetzt bekommen und nun süfft sie aus dem Kolben hinter dem Belag und schmatzt wie Sau.Trau mich gar nicht schon wieder zu reklamieren. Ging sowieso immer total seltsam und hat meist geklemmt. Aber die vordere geht seit einem halben Jahr tadellos. Bei meinem Sohn ist heute während der Fahrt hinten das Öl aus der Kupferdichtung gelaufen. Auch eine neue Bremse. Spontan kein Druckpunkt und alles verölt. Was da hätte passieren können. Ohne Beeinflusung. Hab langsam die Schnauze voll. Gibt es eine gute Alternative zur Hope? Bin ich der Einzige mit dem Problem?



Nein! Du bist auf jeden Fall nicht der einzige, der Probleme mit den Hope-Bremsen hat. Fahre die Hope Bremsen seit 5 Jahren..Im Dezember hat sich meine Hope Tech V2 für hinten mit Hope Mono Trial Bremsgriff (als Original am Koxx Sky montiert gewesen) verabschiedet. Hinten am Kolben undicht. Mit der defekten Bremse bin ich davor noch 2-3 Montate gefahren und als das Öl getropft hat bin ich auf das Ersatzbike umgestiegen. Bei der defekten Bremse neue Kolben und neue Dichtringe montiert! Sehhhhhhhr umständlich, aber besser als 180 Euro für eine neue Bremse auszugeben. So weit so gut, zwei mal Training und das Öl ist wieder rausgelaufen. Und eine Woche später das gleiche Problem am Ersatzbike. Gleiche Bremse, gleiches Problem. Nicht mehr fahrbar. Habe mich immer nach Alternativen für die Hope umgeschaut und bin letztendlich zu dem Schluss gekommen die Hope Trialzone bei Carles zu bestellen. Jetzt ist alles supi! Mal schauen wie lange.... Für das Ersatzbike ebenfalls was neues, aber nur ein Bremssattel, mal schauen, ob man ihn mit dem Hono Trial Hebel verwenden kann.
Falls sich noch jemand die Mühe machen will, habe hier noch Kolben für den Hope Tech V2 Sattel rumliegen, findet man im Inet sonst nur sehr schwer!


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. März 2015)

08LanE schrieb:


> Habe mich immer nach Alternativen für die Hope umgeschaut


MT7


----------



## 08LanE (27. März 2015)

niconj2 schrieb:


> MT7



Für das Geld kann man sich locker wieder eine Hope kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (27. März 2015)

Wer zur Jam kommt kann gerne mal MT7 Test fahren. Werden ein paar Räder dort sein...


----------



## coaster (27. März 2015)

Jan hat mir eben eine neue geschickt. Das ist echt ein netter Kerl!!!  Montiert und keine Spannung auf dem Hebel. Bin den kompletten Nachmittag gefahren und kaum Besserung. Druckpunkt gut, aber der Hebel geht zu langsam zurück. Werde sie morgen entlüften. Evtl. ist ja Luft drinnen. Wenn ich das Rad kurz auf den Kopf stelle ist es kurzweilig besser. ?????????


----------



## hst_trialer (28. März 2015)

Aber wenn der Druckpunkt gewohnt gut ist, kann eigentlich keine Luft drin sein! Sonst wäre der Druckpunkt weich. Ich will niemanden was unterstellen, aber viele entlüften sich ihre Bremsen kaputt!!!


Kannst du nicht vllt mal ein Video machen wie der Hebel langsam zurück geht?
Könnte genauso nur eine trockene sekundärdichtumg sein.

Oder ist die Hebellagerschraube zu fest angezogen?


----------



## 08LanE (28. März 2015)

Haben eben den neuen Hope Trial Zone Sattel montiert. Funktioniert zusammen mit Hope Mono Trial Hebel wunderbar.


----------



## coaster (30. März 2015)

Rad aus dem Kofferraum geholt, Hebel Gezogen, Auto voll Öl. Genau wie bei meinem Sohn hat sich die 8er Mutter bei den Kupferdichtungen gelöst. Kotzt mich so an. Hab aber nun 6 Wochen Zeit die neu zu befüllen, hab mir nämlich den Fuss gebrochen. Hab echt die Serie. Hätte nie auf Disc umsteigen sollen


----------



## CzarFlo (30. März 2015)

Das klingt nach einer astreinen Pechsträhne 
Hoffe das mit dem Fuß war nicht wegen der Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (31. März 2015)

Fuss war kurz davor. Und eine Woche vorher eine Blutvergiftung im Training durch Insektenstich   Hab also die Serie. Kann nur  beim Transport im Auto passiert sein. Mich ärgert die Unzuverlässigkeit der Bremse. Nicht nur bei mir sondern auch bei anderen in unserem Team. Gut, die HS geht auch gerne kaputt. Sag nur Brückenbruch oder abgerissener Hebel. Aber das ist schnell behoben. Denke echt darüber nach, mein Ozonys Disc Bike zu verkaufen und wieder auf Hs umzusteigen. Soviel musste ich noch nie schrauben.


----------



## coaster (31. März 2015)

Fehleintrag.


----------



## hst_trialer (31. März 2015)

Ich bin zwar vorbelastet, aber probiere mal eine MT5 oder MT6.

Bist du sonst in Köln am Wochenende?


----------



## coaster (31. März 2015)

Nee im Op   Hatte vorne kurz eine Mt4 und die war von der Leistung nicht so gut.


----------



## hst_trialer (31. März 2015)

War es die aktuelle MT4 oder die alte?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (31. März 2015)

Post 6


ZOO!CONTROL schrieb:


> Zumindest das ist aber schnell geklärt: Von neu auf ist die Schraube am 90°-Abgang nur leicht angezogen, eben nur genau soviel, dass es dicht ist.
> Bei der Hope steht besagter 90°-Abgang, gerade am Hinterrad, "ab Werk" unvorteilhafterweise so, dass man mit dem Fuß leicht darauf "auftreten" kann. Dabei dreht sich die Schraube natürlich ebenfalls etwas in Drehrichtung und schon läuft die Suppe raus.
> 
> Habe ich schon 2 mal gesehen, einmal sogar selbst fabriziert an Gorez Rad.
> ...



Post 16


coaster schrieb:


> Rad aus dem Kofferraum geholt, Hebel Gezogen, Auto voll Öl. Genau wie bei meinem Sohn hat sich die 8er Mutter bei den Kupferdichtungen gelöst. Kotzt mich so an. Hab aber nun 6 Wochen Zeit die neu zu befüllen, hab mir nämlich den Fuss gebrochen. Hab echt die Serie. Hätte nie auf Disc umsteigen sollen




Spätestens jetzt ist das für mich kein Pech mehr, sondern Beratungsresistenz


----------



## coaster (3. April 2015)

Hallo Martin, natürlich war der Winkel in Richtung Kettenstrebe aus dem Weg. Und bei der Montage wurde sie von mir angezogen.  Sie hat aber erneut wie die Anderen zuvor keine Spannung gehabt. Nur wenn das Rad auf dem Kopf stand. Sobald es wieder richtig stand, ging der Hebel zäh zurück. Wie gesagt, zum Vergleich vorne ist sie perfekt. Jetzt habe ich sie neu befüllt und immer noch das Gleiche.  Mir ist aufgefallen, dass im Hebel eine Platte ist, in der die Schraube für die Hebelweite steckt. Da sickert leicht Öl durch, sie wackelt und sie schmatzt. Die Torx Schraube lässt sich nicht anziehen, da sie in der Mitte einen Zapfen hat. Wie soll ich vorgehen?


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. April 2015)

coaster schrieb:


> da sie in der Mitte einen Zapfen hat. Wie soll ich vorgehen?


Anderen Torx Bit. Ich glaube aber nicht, dass ein Festziehen hier was bringt.


----------



## coaster (3. April 2015)

Ja. Ist nat. klar. Was ist mit der Dichtung? Kann sie der Grund für den Zustand sein und würde ein Anziehen das Problem lösen? Dichtet sie alleine den Innenraum ab oder ist sie nur eine Schmutzschutzkappe?  Ich bin da echt total aufgeschmissen. Kann Gewinde ersetzen und alles Aufspeichen aber bei dieser Bremse komme ich an meine Grenzen. Selbst in unseren Fahrradläden konnte mir keiner Tips geben. Zuviel Öl oder zuwenig waren da die Meinungen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. April 2015)

Tech 3 Hebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (4. April 2015)

Ist festgezogen, 2x entlüftet und immer noch verlangsamt aber mit Druckpunkt. Schmatzt immer noch aus Hebel. Wie kann das bei einer neuen Bremse sein? Meine einzige Hoffnung wäre eine neue Feder mit neuen Dichtungen.


----------



## hst_trialer (5. April 2015)

Bad doch mal den Kolben aus.


----------



## coaster (8. April 2015)

Habe eben den Hebel zerlegt, gereinigt und wieder befüllt. Druckpunkt ist gut, aber der Hebel ist immer noch  kraftlos. 



   Also alles wie gehabt     Selbst Hope konnte nicht helfen. Das würde an der Scheibe liegen, aber die ist mittig und Beläge kommen gleichzeitig. Daran liegt es nicht.


----------



## hst_trialer (8. April 2015)

Lässt sich der Hebel denn auch schwerer ziehen als der linke? 
Kannst du die Hebellagerschraube lösen?
Ist dir irgendwas aufgefallen bei der Montage? Ging der Kolben schwer rein?

Ansonsten hilft nur noch eines: linken und rechten Geber gleichzeitig zerlegen. Alles Teile vergleichen und auch beim Zusammenbau schauen ob alles gleich schwer oder leicht zu montieren geht.


----------



## coaster (8. April 2015)

Hebel lässt sich leicht ziehen. Lagerachse ist leichtläufig. Da ja alles neu war, kann es nur an Luft im System oder einem Defekt in Geber oder Nehmer liegen. Hatte auf den Hebel gehofft. Scheint aber nicht dran gelegen zu haben.


----------



## hst_trialer (8. April 2015)

Hattest den Kolben mal raus?


----------



## coaster (8. April 2015)

Yes. War easy. Sah tiptop aus, nur etwas ölig da, wo keins hingehört. Ist jetzt etwas besser. Nicht gut aber besser. Schmatzt auch nicht mehr. Was mich wundert ist, dass beim befüllen hinten beim rechten Kolben Öl ausgetreten ist. Hinterrad raus , Beläge raus, 11 mm Sperrholz zwischen die Beläge , Schlauch dran und auf und zu mit gleichzeitiger Betätigung des Bremshebels. Aber trotzdem ist etwas Öl rechts aus dem Kolben geflossen. Druckpunkt ist gut. Spannung etwas besser wenn das Rad gerade steht. Horizontal nicht. Da ist der Hebel immer noch langsam. Werde wohl doch den alten Hs Rahmen schweissen müssen    Fühl mich so nicht sicher.  Keiner Bedarf an Curve?


----------



## hst_trialer (8. April 2015)

Ich würde mir am liebsten die Bremse mal genauer anschauen. Kann doch nicht sein... 
Meine letzte Vermutung wäre eine "verstopfte" Leitung. Kann schonmal passieren, aber dann würde der Hebel nicht so konstant langsam zurück laufen. Ist echt schwierig.


----------



## CzarFlo (8. April 2015)

Klingt nach nem Fall für die Mythbusters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## coaster (8. April 2015)

Adam würde die bestimmt mit 10 Kolben versehen


----------



## Insomnia- (9. April 2015)

Ein Deutscher Lyriker sagte einst
"Willst du dich von etwas trennen?
Dann musst du es verbrennen."

Alternativ schick sie doch mal DR. Magura


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (9. April 2015)

Ist das etwa ein Rammstein-Zitat?


----------



## Insomnia- (9. April 2015)

deutscher Lyriker halt


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. April 2015)

Oder mach was Adam geschrieben hat.


----------



## coaster (18. April 2015)

Jetzt ist auch die von Jonah kaputt. Gestern Abend ging sie noch tadellos und nun hat er das gleiche Problem. Der Hebel geht nicht mehr komplett zurück nachdem er gezogen wurde. Kein Öl  ausgetreten, alles fest. Druckpunkt auch gut und die kleine Schraube, die den Hebel fixiert, habe ich auch entfernt. Was kann das nur sein? Wenn das Luft ist, wo kommt die auf  einmal her? Gestern war alles bestens. Von meinen Hopes habe ich mich inzwischen getrennt. Nie wieder Scheibenbremsen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (18. April 2015)

Willst sie nicht mal zu mir schicken? Kann dir zwar nicht versprechen den Fehler zu finden, aber ganz unerfahren bin ich nicht


----------



## coaster (18. April 2015)

Versuche nachher wenn der Kurze vom Trialen heim kommt mal den Fehler zu finden. Ansonsten kann ich sie ja mal schicken. Danke für das Angebot.


----------



## coaster (18. April 2015)

Als wäre die Feder im Kolben verschwunden....


----------



## coaster (20. April 2015)

Jonahs Hope geht wieder. Die kleine Messingmutter am Hebel war leicht verunreinigt.


----------

